# Fashion Fantasy Game and Ballet



## Cats123 (Dec 17, 2010)

I found this forum after googling "ballet forums", so I hope this is relevant. 

Did anyone play the Fashion Fantasy Game contest on ballet? I thought it was pretty interesting, but it really strayed from the classical version of ballet. I wonder how many people here play the game, but anyway, I thought this was relevant.


----------

